
Show HN: The Lean Party - jasonhanley
In light of recent political events, I&#x27;m doing Customer Development on a political MVP.<p>Would really appreciate your feedback at: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;8oZnwr<p>At this stage, I&#x27;m simply aiming to get as many responses as possible to further optimize the Policy section.
======
danielvf
You might get more responses if you allowed people to comment from a policy
page, rather than requiring reading and remembering a while pile of them
before taking the survey. Also just asking agree or disagree on a whole topic
area seems hard - what if I kind of like most if it, but hate one point? You
won't kniw which point is the stickler.

~~~
jasonhanley
I considered that but worried the comments might get unruly. But perhaps I'm
prematurely optimizing :)

Does anyone know a good way to do this with MediaWiki? (I'm new to the
platform)

Is the Comments extension a decent way to go?

